# US Economy Is Humpty Dumpty



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

It's rather amazing how closely childrens' rhymes and stories mirror what's going on in the USA, from Humpty Dumpty to the man behind the curtain in the Wizard of Oz we have it all. The article in the following link is long but extremely enciteful as to what the powers that be are doing to our economy. It makes me heartsick to see this happen because it hurts hard working people that are trying to help their families, communities and this once great nation survive. Kitco - Commentaries - Jim Willie CB


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree. Yes indeed.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That's why we are here on this board. Most of us see the train-wreck coming and are getting ready to ride out the storm. You are preparing aren't you? Heaven help the folks that are still plodding along and waiting for some magical recovery so they can start tapping their house for more spending money.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

We're approaching 10% unemployment in Canada. We're currently at a national average of 8.6%

Rates for all the provinces were (previous month in brackets):

Newfoundland and Labrador 17.1% (15.6%)
Prince Edward Island 12.3% (12.2%)
Nova Scotia 9.2% (9.3%)
New Brunswick 9.4% (9.2%)
Quebec 9.0% (8.8%)
Ontario 9.3% (9.6%)
Manitoba 5.2% (5.2%)
Saskatchewan 4.7% (4.6%)
Alberta 7.2% (6.8%)
British Columbia 7.8% (8.1%)

Alberta has oil and Sask has potash and mining resources. The east coasters are still "waiting" for the Cod to come back. Like that'll ever happen.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

The US figures for unemployement are so doctored up that the truth as far as I have researched is generally unemployment is X 2 times what they tell us. This is in large part due to all those who have run out of unemployment compensation. Basically we as a nation are in deep doo doo!


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

Canadian statistics are done by telephone polls. Call 1000 people in a province, ask them if they are employed... base your stats off that. 

Guy at work got called the other day. 

Real accurate.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Viking said:


> The US figures for unemployement are so doctored up that the truth as far as I have researched is generally unemployment is X 2 times what they tell us. This is in large part due to all those who have run out of unemployment compensation. Basically we as a nation are in deep doo doo!


They (the ubiquitous 'they') are trying hard as HELL not to reveal the true numbers because they KNOW as soon as double digit unemployment is revealed The Messiah will be DONE! Pretty soon the only person who will love Nobama is Jimmy Carter because he will no longer be regarded as the 'Worst President Ever'.

not that the president actually controls any of this, but he DOES get the blame (and frankly, if the 'blame bush' train can be ridden for as long as they can, they can accept the blame from our posterity).


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

Our U.S. unemployment rates are inaccurate because they don't count people who get discouraged, give up, and end up on public assistance. They also don't count people who are on public assistance anyway. In addition, economists don't have any measure of people who had a great job and who have to take a job that pays far, far, less.

As a job seeker, it looks like my summer of unemployment will soon be coming to an end. The moral of my personal story is -- you can never have too much money socked away for a rainy day.

Here is a plan for surviving this economy:
Building an Economic Survival Plan - Associated Content


----------

